# new here and love gardening



## crwilson (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey everyone love the gardening world and all the challenges that it brings. currently living in a condo but finally have my own plot of land, and hope to build there in the next year. I have been gardening on my fathers farm for the last few years but will start on my own plot this coming spring already have about 25 concord grapes planted there. Bought a used 18 x 60 hoophouse and cant wait to set it up at the new place.

Will add some livestock this spring chickens and possibly some pigs and a couple cows.

do you guys swap seeds here? that is something I am interested in and I have several very old varities of corn and beans including gaspe flint corn which only grows about 2.5 feet tall but matures in 45 days with the cobs very low to the ground. I need to grow my collection out more though.

Here is a photo album of some of my gardening attempts in my zone 4 area. I will be using a lot more mulch at the new place well at least that's the plan. weeding is the only part of gardening that gets boring hehe.
http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/crwilson12/library/survival gardens


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Welcome to the site. You are so much farther ahead and most people in terms of getting ready. Best wishes to you. GB


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome to the site, crwilson!
Great pic's!
I have a cloveless/single clove garlic that I am growing out, it this time.
I have a HBJBB,(Harry Black Jungle Butter Bean) that I got off another site.
I do have some raspberry cutting, but no seed to brag on at this time.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome from Missouri


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Welcome from Alaska.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Welcome............


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome from zone 7 or 8, depending on the map. That is one BIG garden you have!

What kinds of seeds are you looking to trade for?


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome. You'll find a lot of gardeners here. Congrats on the land and hoop house. 
Growing heirloom plants is a lot of fun.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Welcome from east Texas!


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice looking garden. And some great plans you have. 
Let me know what kind of seeds you would like to trade for. I am in zone 7 abd have red okra, couple of watermelons, cantaloupes, winter squash. Probably some others as well.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome. Zone 7 here!


----------

